# Financial on Limbo and Marriage going completely Stale



## Gooch78 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ive been married for about 10 years, 2 kids. My wife and I run our own business. She has accumulated Debits worth $100,000 and myself around $40,000.
Most of what business we get is completely going into our debts. But we cant manage together financially. We completely have lost our interest in each other, hardly communicate, if I say Green, shell say Red, we have sex like Once or Twice a month. 
Im 34 years old and she is 36. She always tells me, ull will know what Im saying after 2 years, she means Im not mats 10ure enough to underdstand. She always wants it her way. 
What ever Money I get, is never enough and more over she says I dont ever contribute in anythings and that she does everthing.
We have discussed separation or divorce several times, but whats I think keeping us are the kids.
I feel that she despises me... 
Its 10years of marriage, so trying to make it short.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Dude, the finances aren't the big problem. 

Your communication is. 

Get your communication, and then we can tackel your financial problem. 
I am not a communicatino Guru, so I can't help you there.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

so.. you both run the business, yet you are keeping separate score on who has how much debt?


----------



## Navy3 (Apr 27, 2012)

our situation is pretty serious too. 

do you love each other? if you do get some outside help. my husband has finally agreed he need's help & is going to have therapy. i've had years & years of debt problems with him. 

your kids will "feel" the tension even if they're in another room. get help for each other. debt is like a weed, take a deep breath & get help to deal with it.


----------

